# Freehold Royalties FRU



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Time to buy more?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

If I were in this space I would consider Prairie Sky Royalty (PSK), as it has the best and largest collection of royalties in Canada and is debt free.


----------

